#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Художественная буддийская литература

## Dee Mon

Тут много информации о серьезных книгах. А какая есть информация о художественной литературе с буддийской тематикой? Или если не тематикой, то какими-то буддийскими идеями? Один яркий пример есть - неоднократно упомянутый на этом форуме Пелевин. А помимо него что еще есть?

----------


## Ануруддха

Есть замечательная книга Александра Иванченко, под названием "Монограмма": http://buddhist.ru/modules/wfsection...p?articleid=31.

----------


## Клен

Знаете, у Толстого, которого Льва, есть замечательный рассказ "Карма".
Правда ссылку дать не смогу, т.к. читала его не в сети. sorry

----------


## Клен

Совсем забыла...

Герман Гессе. "Сиддхартха". Книга говорит о том, что в каждом из нас есть Будда-природа и мы способны открыть ее в себе. Отсюда и название.

А вообще, мне кажется, что во многих книгах Гессе есть буддийский подтекст.

----------


## Айк

Акутагава Рюноскэ,  "Паутинка"
http://www.psychology.ru/library/00033.shtml
Не знаю, писал ли он еще на буддийские темы. С удовольствием бы почитал...

----------

Joy (20.03.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Есть роман "Здравствуй, Ро!" про чудотворца Ра-лоцзаву и Бурятию конца 90-х. Но этот роман еще не закончен и тем более не издан. Потому что я его еще не закончил, хм.

----------


## Echo

В одной теме была ссылка на произведение "мусорное ведро". 
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=4413
Как-то я сюда постил его рассказ http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=5882
А источник вот http://surat0.narod.ru/rassk.html
"Автопортрет с отрезанной головой" - очень понравился. Да и вообще все остальное, что делает этот человек мне симпотично.

----------


## Dee Mon

Огромное спасибо!
Надеюсь, список будет продолжаться!

----------


## Dee Mon

Еще в список:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=3164
Текстик очень повеселил.




> Да! Вот что удивительно: люди этого мира, будучи по природе своей абсолютным блаженством, одним блаженством и больше ничем, считают изначальным уделом человека тяготы и горести и — как о чем-то недостижимом — грезят о счастье. Причем все уровни населения! 
> 
> <...>
> 
> Вдруг в этакой возбужденной обстановке один очень рыжий и конопатый каторжанин вышел на трибуну и вот с какими словами обратился к бушующей, революционно настроенной толпе: 
> 
> — Товарищи! Век мирских невзгод подобен сну, иллюзорен и недостоин никакого внимания. Закройте рты и зажмурьте глаза: погрузитесь хоть раз в свою собственную сокровенную природу. Это вам поможет, товарищи, искоренить желания, глупость, зависть и злобу. А также слишком серьезное отношение к вашим рождениям и смертям. 
> 
> Все онемели. А он сделал паузу и добавил: 
> ...

----------


## Dee Mon

У Даниила Хармса некоторые рассказы очень "наши"!  :Smilie: 



> О явлениях и существованиях N 2 
> 
> Вот бутылка с водкой, так называемый спиртуоз. А рядом вы видите
> Николая Ивановича Серпухова.
> Вот из бутылки поднимаются спиртуозные пары. Поглядите, как дышит носом
> Николай Иванович Серпухов. Видно, ему это очень приятно, и главным образом
> потому что спиртуоз.
> Но обратите внимание на то, что за спиной Николая Ивановича нет ничего.
> Не то чтобы там не стоял шкап или комод, или вообще что-нибудь такое, а
> ...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

В этот список можно  добавить сборник  из "Золотой серии японской литературы" - "Волшебная Япония". - СПб.: "Северо-Запад Пресс", 2001. - 536 с. 

Сборник открывается очень содержательными предисловиями А. Н. Мещерякова о средневековой японской буддийской литературе.

В книгу входят:
"Нихон рёики" - "первое произведение в литературной истории Японии, которое было целиком написано в буддийском ключе";
"Записи о вознесении в Край Вечной Радости" ( "Одзё гокуракки" ) - "в названии произведения отразилась стремительно распространявшаяся в то время вера в культ будды Амиды";
"Записи о чудесах, сотворённых "Сутрой лотоса" в великой стране Японии" ( "Хокэ кэнки" );
"Истории, собранные в Удзи" ( "Удзи сюи моногатари" ) - "среди этих историй множество рассказов вполне по-буддийски серьёзных";
"Отоги-дзоси" - "во многих рассказах отоги-дзоси именно чудо является движителем сюжета... герои отоги-дзоси обычно живут вполне обычной жизнью в миру... они являются предтечей героев городского рассказа".

----------


## andykh

Олдос Хаксли. "Через много лет"

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Тут много информации о серьезных книгах. А какая есть информация о художественной литературе с буддийской тематикой? Или если не тематикой, то какими-то буддийскими идеями? Один яркий пример есть - неоднократно упомянутый на этом форуме Пелевин. А помимо него что еще есть?


Я вдруг поймал себя на следующей мысли. Вообще-то есть немало книг с буддийской и околобуддийской тематикой. Но означает ли это, что все такие книги качественны с художественной точки зрения? Совсем нет. Наличие буддийских идей ещё не свидетельствует о должном уровне произведения и не гарантирует его высокого художественного качества. С другой стороны, есть книги, на первый взгляд не имеющие ничего общего с буддизмом, но окутанные как бы буддийской атмосферой, словно бы проникнутые буддийским духом (и в высшей степени художественные). Я бы следующие книги назвал: "Замок" и "Процесс" Кафки, "Улисс" Джойса, "Петербург" Белого, почти всё творчество Борхеса (кстати, у Борхеса есть рассказ, целиком посвящённый буддийской тематике, - "Версии одной легенды")...
Впрочем, тут многое, наверное, зависит от индивидуального восприятия...

----------


## andykh

Попытка обобщения того что вы сейчас сказали  :Smilie: 
http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1016184

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Попытка обобщения того что вы сейчас сказали 
> http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1016184


А не могли бы Вы сами попытаться обобщить мои слова (по-русски и не в таком объёме, и в контексте Дхармы)? :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

А разве всё творчество позднего Чехова не проникнуто скрытыми буддийскими мотивами? Та же "Степь" - вполне буддийская повесть.

----------


## andykh

> А не могли бы Вы сами попытаться обобщить мои слова (по-русски и не в таком объёме, и в контексте Дхармы)?


 :Smilie:  
ну там (по ссылке) некий товарищ попытался собрать книги, к-рые по его мнению, способны, вызвать, мнэээээ (нервно озираясь по сторонам в поисках модератора) этот, как его, mindfuck. Что по-русски можно передать по смыслу как "переворот мировоззрения". Очень милый списочек, там и Кафка ваш любимый есть. Я лично туда хожу когда возникает вопрос "Что б еще почитать?". Вот Стивенсона (Нил который) и Адамса благодаря этому списку открыл. 

Да, а пытался я сказать что буддисты часто любую книгу которая помогла им в понимании Дхармы (да или просто понравилась) считают буддийской. Поскольку идеи изложенные автором (или их отсутствие) не вызывают внутреннего отторжения. Или выводят за "рамки" (то самое слово на m) , ну у кого какие есть. И т.д.

Вот. Обобщение получилось больше обобщаемых слов  :Smilie: 
Чепуха все это, в-общем  :Smilie:  Читайте - наслаждайтесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> некий товарищ попытался собрать книги, к-рые по его мнению, способны, вызвать, мнэээээ (нервно озираясь по сторонам в поисках модератора) этот, как его, mindfuck. Что по-русски можно передать по смыслу как "переворот мировоззрения".


Но разве "переворот мировоззрения" всегда означает обращение к Дхарме?
Порой бывает как раз наоборот. :Smilie:  




> Да, а пытался я сказать что буддисты часто любую книгу которая помогла им в понимании Дхармы (да или просто понравилась) считают буддийской. Поскольку идеи изложенные автором (или их отсутствие) не вызывают внутреннего отторжения. Или выводят за "рамки" (то самое слово на m) , ну у кого какие есть. И т.д.


А разве я назвал книги Кафки, Джойса, Борхеса и Белого буддийскими?
Речь шла всего лишь о "буддийской атмосфере" и о "буддийском духе".
Это же относится и к позднему Чехову и, в частности, к его повести "Степь".
Просто во время чтения создаётся своего рода аура, как бы буддийская. :Smilie:  
А главное, повторюсь, всё, конечно же, зависит от индивидуального восприятия. Так что не вижу никаких противоречий. :Smilie:

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

> Просто во время чтения создаётся своего рода аура, как бы буддийская. 
> А главное, повторюсь, всё, конечно же, зависит от индивидуального восприятия.


Джеймс Джонс "Тонкая красная линия", т.к. часть написаного в этом произведение испытал сам или увидел в других, сложилось своё субъективное мнение, что цену жизни я всё - таки узнал!

----------


## andykh

> Но разве "переворот мировоззрения" всегда означает обращение к Дхарме?


Переворот мировоззрения разрушает устоявшиеся концепции о том, как устроено/работает сознание/ум (подставьте любое). К Дхарме это не обращает прям так сразу но приближает  :Smilie:  Можно же мыслить как буддист не зная при этом что такое Три Драгоценности или там Татхагатагарбха  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Переворот мировоззрения разрушает устоявшиеся концепции о том, как устроено/работает сознание/ум (подставьте любое). К Дхарме это не обращает прям так сразу но приближает  Можно же мыслить как буддист не зная при этом что такое Три Драгоценности или там Татхагатагарбха


Тут всё зависит от того, какое именно мировоззрение подвергается перевороту. :Smilie:   Возьмём, например, какого-нибудь среднестатистического буддиста (недостаточно утвердившегося в Дхарме). Прочитает он, положим, какую-либо книгу (ярко и сильно написанную) христианского/атеистического :Smilie:   автора и в результате проникнется идеями креационизма/материализма :Smilie:   либо смирения/социального бунта :Smilie:  .
Вот Вам и мировоззренческий переворот с противоположным знаком. :Smilie:

----------


## andykh

Эмоциональное впечатление со временем пройдет.  Если человек раньше познакомился с буддизмом, то он в христианстве долго не задержится. Не более одной жизни  :Smilie:  

Человек осознавший что существуют несколько "перпендикулярных" концепций одного и того же одной ногой уже в буддизме, кем бы он до этого не был.

Чтоб в топик. Артур Кестлер. "Век вожделения". О том, как устроено человеческое мышление.

P.s. Про буддиста ставшего материалистом - хорошая шутка  :Smilie:  Так и представляется полка, а на ней колба с этикеткой "Шуньята, уровни 1-6" ;-)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Эмоциональное впечатление со временем пройдет.  Если человек раньше познакомился с буддизмом, то он в христианстве долго не задержится. Не более одной жизни


Если с точки зрения перевоплощений смотреть, то тогда конечно! :Smilie:  




> Человек осознавший что существуют несколько "перпендикулярных" концепций одного и того же одной ногой уже в буддизме, кем бы он до этого не был.


Одной ногой, быть может, и в буддизме. :Smilie:  




> Чтоб в топик. Артур Кестлер. "Век вожделения". О том, как устроено человеческое мышление.


Что бы ещё в топик? Дайсаку Икеда. "Верить в человека".

----------


## МЭшка

А я вот недвано Сэлинджера прочитала, тоже отчасти несет в себе дух буддизма. Но ничего нового я не почерпнула.

----------


## Калдэн

Пелевин.
Акутагава Рюноскэ.Особенно рассказ "Беседа с богом странствий ".
Харуки Мураками"Кафка на пляже".
Мартин Паж "Как стать идиотом".
Дж.Керуак"Бродяги Дхармы".
Юкио Мисима "Золотой Храм".
Казандзакис"Последнее искушение".
Стругацкие"Град обреченный","Пикник на обочине".

----------


## Топпер

Мне понравился "Князь света" Роджера Желязны

----------


## Калдэн

Сергей Снегов "Люди как боги".

----------


## Aleksey L.

Lord of Light - моя любимая у Роджера. Другие романы, тоже, по-своему изумительны.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Роберт Шекли. "Обмен разумов".  :Smilie:  Неповторимый психодел.

----------


## Аньезка

Ричард Бах "Чайка по имени Джонатан Ливингстон"... скажем так, с элементами буддизма.  :Smilie:

----------


## Макар

> Ричард Бах "Чайка по имени Джонатан Ливингстон"... скажем так, с элементами буддизма.


Действительно, местами очень пустая книга   :Smilie:

----------


## Николай Г.

Кафка "Замок"

----------


## Иван

Юхан Борген (Норвегия)   "Маленький лорд".

----------


## Иван

Некоторые рассказы Борхеса при повторном прочтении способны открывать новый смысл. Перечитывал недавно("Все и ничто", "Заир", "Другой").

----------


## avas

"Мессия очищает диск" Г.Л. Олди - вполне по теме, их же "Нопэрапон" - хуже, но тоже неплохо. Я бы даже сказал - рекомендую, особенно "Мессию...".

----------


## Stranniks

Вроде стараемся избавиться от двойственности восприятия, а даже художественную литературу — и то пронизанную духом буддизма читаем!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Мошэ

Последнее чудо Будды:
http://buryatia.org/modules.php?name...ewtopic&t=1653

Если говорить о внешней стороне и о фантастике, то каккие-то буддийские мотивы есть в рассказах Андрея Дмитрука, особенно в "Улыбке капитана Дарванга", но уж больно поверхностно, да и, хе-хе, санскару с Сансарой путает.

----------


## Palden

Привет всем!
Хорошая штука - веб-архив. Искал одно, а наткнулся совсем на другое - как раз по теме. Очень буддийская книга. Насколько я понял - нигде не публиковалась. *"АБСОЛЮТ.ПУПСИК.RU"*. Написано судя по году в заголовке в 2001 г. анонимным автором "Б&Г" (хотя архив за 2004 год). Ниже отрывок, из которого понятно почему книга так названа.  :Big Grin:  
================================================
Антон сидел рядом на стуле. Вид у него был такой, как будто вчера он не пил с Максимом, а парился в бане. Свежий и полный сил, он как всегда излишне увлеченно и эмоционально, рассказывал Максиму о преимуществах буддийского пути перед остальными. Особенно его в этот момент увлекала Шаматха - буддийская практика успокоения ума. Правда, сам он мог служить лишь антирекламой для подобной практики. Но Максим знал, что шаматха тут не при чем - просто гигантские познания в области различных эзотерических учений никогда не опирались у Антона на более или менее серьезный опыт их применения. Хотя медитацию по преодолению похмелья он видимо освоил в совершенстве. Антон (если ему, конечно, верить) получил посвящение у одного бурятского шаман-ламы, практикующего Чод. И этот лама научил его тайной мантре, позволяющей выпивать хоть ведро водки без каких-либо последствий. Но сейчас, Максим мог поспорить, что сам Антон и часа не просидел в надлежащей для практики шаматхи позе лотоса - молча и бездвижно, тем не менее, ничто не мешало ему сейчас со всем пылом убеждать Максима неотложно приступить к этой медитации:

- ...обезьяна мечется, - говорил, размахивая руками, Антон, - тонкая веревка внимания не выдерживает и слон твоего ума вырывается и убегает. Поэтому слона, то есть ум, надо на длительное время привязать к столбу - объекту концентрации. Обезьяна - символ блуждания ума, как говорит геше...

- Какой геше? Тот старичок к которому ты меня водил? - с улыбкой перебил его Максим. Бутылка пива явно возвращала его к жизни.

Антон некоторое время посидев с открытым ртом (видимо его "слон" убежал куда-то попастись, оборвав веревку), недовольно ответил:

- Нет, другой. Молодой монах из Москвы. Ты меня опять сбил!

- Расскажи лучше, как там ваш старый геше себя чувствует. - попросил Максим, надеясь, что эта тема не вызовет столь бурных эмоций, как тема "успокоения ума". А он сможет тем временем хотя бы немного сосредоточиться на работе. К вечеру нужно было успеть сделать немалый объем. Но спросив о стареньком тибетском мудреце, Максим вспомнил их поход к старому монаху...


...В тот день он как всегда сидел в кресле, скрестив ноги. Запомнились почему-то седые островки коротких волос на голове, которую он поглаживал всей ладонью. Иногда, расставив пятерню, легко постукивал себя по лбу. Правой рукой он часто собирал с колен невидимые крошки и сбрасывал их на пол. Голова его все время опущена вниз. Очень редко он поднимал ее, чтобы вскользь взглянуть на пришедших мудрыми, сострадающими глазами, при этом он походил на древнюю черепаху, вытягивающую морщинистую шею из панциря.

Геше, буддийский учитель, по-нашему доктор философских наук, был командирован Далай-ламой в Санкт-Петербург, где первое время Достопочтенный читал вводные лекции в здании Дацана, что напротив ЦПКиО, на Приморском проспекте. Дацан - это, в принципе, монастырский университет, в Санкт-Петербурге же, построенный когда-то по всем храмовым канонам, он запустел и обветшал в годы оны; в настоящее время это не более чем центр, в котором встречаются буддисты и «сочувствующие». Не желая участвовать во внутренних конфликтах различных питерских буддийских групп, претендующих на здание Дацана, геше переместился на частную квартиру недалеко от станции метро «Удельная». На пятом этаже хрущевки старый монах (ему уже давно перевалило за семьдесят) продолжил чтение лекций и проведение ритуальной практики.

Максим с интересом разглядывал аудиторию. Она представляла собой разношерстную публику: от ученых-тибетологов до хипповатых маргиналов с дико блуждающим взором. Некоторые перед началом лекции делали полные простирания перед учителем, что выглядело достаточно странно в небольшой комнатке обычной двухкомнатной питерской квартиры. Антон, покосившись на приятеля, сделал только довольно нелепый, на взгляд Максима, поясной поклон, помахав над головой и у груди руками.

Слова геше когда-то переводила известная ученый-тибетолог К., но... с некоторых пор геше решил избавиться от неизбежно привносимых искажений и, выучив русский язык, теперь передавал Учение напрямую, правда, с легко узнаваемым тибетским акцентом.

- Вот тут некоторые позволяют себе увлекаться теорией Татхагата-Гарбхи, что на ваш язык кое-кто переводит, как «Абсолют-Пупсик», хотя правильнее говорить «Матка Так Приходящего»... или «Зародыш Так Уходящего». Однако считаю свои долгом предостеречь вас, что излишняя привязанность к концепциям о Высшей Реальности может оказаться непреодолимым барьером для постижения Пустоты.

Антон свистящим шепотом, давясь от сдерживаемого смеха, не преминул поведать на ухо недовольно морщившемуся Максиму жуткую историю о каком-то доморощенном переводчике буддийских текстов, который с помощью пиратской версии программы электронного перевода и подключенного по ошибке вместо эзотерического эротического словаря, пустил в обращение термин "Абсолют-Пупсик", а некий аноним подхватил это сочетание и стал культовой фигурой интернетовских "искателей истины" под ником Абсолют-Пупсик-Ру.

Геше бросил на Антона грозный взгляд, прокашлялся и продолжил:

- Итак, хотя отличные от Мадхьямаки школы и не верят в полное соответствие слов (а следовательно и концепций) и выражаемой ими реальности, тем не менее они верят, что она достижима с помощью слов будучи хотя и не непосредственным их объектом, но опосредованно достигаемой ими, подобно горшку, который хоть и не достигается самой концепцией горшка, но тем не менее может быть достигнут с помощью действия, побуждаемого концепцией, смешивающей в себе (как и все концепции) концептуальный образ (здесь образ горшка) и сам предмет (здесь горшок). Для Мадхьямаки Нисвабхававады подобное невозможно. Она использует слова и концепции относительно реальности не ради вызывания базирующегося на тех концепциях неконцептуального восприятия, а ради устранения всех концепций вообще.


После лекции Антон попросил геше уделить ему пару минут. Утомившийся после лекции геше тяжело вздохнул, но не стал ему отказывать. Максим оказался невольным свидетелем следующей сцены.

Геше снова сел в кресло и поджал по себя ноги, а Антон вдруг растянулся перед ним на полу, желая совершить полное простирание у ног учителя. Когда Антон коснулся лбом ковра на полу, геше даже как будто слегка улыбнулся. Антон дважды повторил древний буддийский ритуал и сел на полу, тоже скрестив ноги.

Геше выжидательно уставился на Антона. Тот несколько сконфузился, но собрался с силами и выдавил из себя:

- Достопочтенный геше... Отпал я от Дхармы... Клеши, мать их дери, одолели. Закрутило колесо сансары. В общем, накатила карма по полной катушке...

- Ну, а что я должен сделать, - осторожно спросил Антона геше.

- Скажите, вот я почти целый год к вам не ходил... Я водку пил, лгал и... даже блуд чинил. Скажите, геше достопочтимый, я еще буддист? Или мне опять надо Прибежище принимать?

В это момент геше откровенно расхохотался, звонким, ясным смехом. Он смеялся до слез, а потом, немного успокоившись, спросил:

- А ты, Антоша, посвящение гневному Ямантаке получал?

- Нет, - ответил в конец растерявшийся Антон.

- Ну, тогда иди с миром. Все в порядке.

- Так я буддист? - приободрился Антон.

- А ты как сам-то думаешь? - улыбнулся геше.

Нахмурив брови, Антон серьезно и ответственно заявил:

- Я думаю, что я буддист.

- Ну, значит - ты действительно буддист, - зевнул геше и начал опускать ноги на пол, собираясь вставать, - Иди, и как это у вас говориться... впредь не смеши.


Максим и Антон, беседуя, задержались в скверике у дома геше и подняв в какой-то момент глаза на все еще светлое окно, Максим увидел там его силуэт. В это момент Антон, радостно запел:

Наш паровоз вперед лети!
В Нирване остановка,
Похоже нет у нас Пути -
В умах у нас Ниродха!


Максим с некоторым недоумением перевел взгляд на Антона. Тот, как бы оправдываясь, пояснил:

- Эту песню пел один бурят, он говорил, что это тибетская песня и ее сочинили в страшные кровавые годы культурной революции.


- Ты чего ухмыляешся? - заерзал на стуле Антон, рассказывавший тем временем массу увлекательных, на его взгляд, подробностей о сортах зеленого и красного чая, которые геше предпочитает употреблять в разное время суток, а также о специальных способах их заварки.

Максим буркнул что-то типа "Да, так анекдот вспомнил" и еще один недавний случай, связанный с их совместными буддийскими исканиями мелькнул перед его умственным взором...===================================
Ссылка на текст:
Часть 1 - http://web.archive.org/web/200406062...-pupsik-ru.htm
Часть 2 - http://web.archive.org/web/200406061...upsik-ru_2.htm
Часть 3 - http://web.archive.org/web/200406061...upsik-ru_3.htm

Сам сайт - http://web.archive.org/web/200405180...-pupsik.by.ru/ (фоновая музыка - жесть! :Big Grin:  )

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.03.2011)

----------


## Денис

Есть кое-что о буддизме:

ИЛЬЯ АРТЕМЬЕВ
УДДИЯНА или ПУТЬ ИСКУССТВА
http://www.fenzin.org/book/6159

Очень о буддизме много у Селинжера

----------


## Майя Син

Мёрдок "Море, море..." (в конце книги даже просветление будет, хотя это не главная тема романа)

у Бунина есть рассказ "Братья", а также рассказы "Сны Чанга" и "Господин из Сан-франциско". В последних двух буддийские термины не используются, но параллели можно проводить. Хорошие рассказы. 

Гессе "Степной волк" "Сиддхартха" и др.

Бальмонт увлекался востоком. Он перевел на русский жизнеописание Будды(Ашвагхоша автор). Стихи некоторые его.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Я недавно задумался над книгой "Доктор Живаго" - вот уж пример и описание непостоянства.
С ума сойти - все эти люди вовсе не планировали жить так, как они прожили.

Вообще с такой историей мне кажется легче понять непостоянство.

Вот Ринпоче пишет:



> Когда мы задумываемся о просветлении, многие из нас представляют его в виде лучшей жизни. В виде жизни, в которой нет никаких (?) светофоров (?), никакой преступности, где не надо думать о пенсии и все в этом духе.


А русские думают: "Пенсия? Что такое пенсия?" (в связи с материнским капиталом).

У знакомых нормальные деньги, за которые много, что можно было купить в один момент превратились в жалкие копейки, которые можно было потратить разве шоколадку.

----------

Liza Lyolina (20.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Письмо Тони:



> "Юра, - знаешь ли ты,что у нас есть дочь? Её крестили Машей, в память мамы - покойницы Марии Николаевны.Теперь совсем о другом. Несколько видных общественных деятелей, профессоров из кадетской партии правых социалистов, Мельгунова, Кизеветтера, Кускову, некоторых других, а также дядю Николая Александровича Громеко, папу и нас, как членов его семьи, высылают из России за границу. Это - несчастье, в особенности отсутствие тебя, но надо подчиниться и благодарить Бога за такую мякгую форму изгнания в такое страшное время, могло ведь быть гораздо хуже. Если бы ты нашёлся и был тут, ты поехал бы с нами. Но где ты теперь? Я посылаю это письмо по адресу Антиповой, она передаст его тебе, если разыщет. Меня мучит неизвестность, распространят ли на тебя, как на члена нашей семьи, впоследствии, когда ты, если это суждено, найдёшься, разрешение на выезд, полученное всеми нами. Мне верится, что ты жив и отыщешься. Это мне подсказывает моё любящее сердце, и я доверяюсь его голосу. Возможно, к тому времени, когда ты обнаружишься, условия жизни в России смягчатся, ты сам сможешь исхлопотать поездку, и все мы опять окажемся в сборе в одном месте. Но я пишу это и сама не верю в сбыточность такого счастья. Всё горе в том, что я люблю тебя, а ты меня не любишь. Я стараюсь найти смысл этого осуждения, истолковать его, оправдать, роюсь, копаюсь в себе, перебираю всю нашу жизнь и всё, что я о себе знаю, и не вижу начала и не могу вспомнить, что я сделала и чем навлекла на себя это несчастье. Ты как-то превратно, недобрыми глазами смотришь не меня, ты видишь меня искаженно, как в кривом зеркале. А я люблю тебя. Ах как я люблю тебя, если бы ты только мог себе представить! Я люблю всё особенное в тебе, всё выгодное и невыгодное, все обыкновенные твои стороны, дорогие в их необыкновенном соединении, облагороженное внутренним содержанием лицо, которое без этого, может быть, казалось бы некрасивым, талант и ум, как бы занявшие место начисто отсутствующей воли. Мне всё это дорого, и я не знаю человека лучше тебя. Но слушай, знаешь, что я скажу тебе? Если бы даже ты не был так дорог мне, если бы ты не нравился мне до такой степени, всё равно я думала бы, что люблю тебя. Из одного страха перед тем, какое унизительное, уничтожающее наказание нелюбовь, я бессознательно остереглась бы понять, что не люблю тебя. Ни я, ни ты никогда бы этого не узнали. Моё собственное сердце бы это скрыло от меня, потому что нелюбовь почти как убийство, и я никому не в силах была бы нанести этого удара. Хотя ничего не решено ещё окончательно, мы, наверное, едем в Париж. Я попаду в далёкие края, куда тебя возили мальчиком и где воспитывались папа и дядя. Папа кланяется тебе. Шура вырос, не взял красотой, но стал большим крепким мальчиком и при упоминании о тебе всегда горько плачет. Не могу больше. Сердце надрывается от слёз. Ну прощай. Дай перекрещу тебя на всю нескончаемую разлуку, испытания, неизвестность, на весть твой долгий тёмный путь. Ни в чём тебя не виню, ни одного упрёка, сложи свою жизнь так, как тебе хочется, только бы тебе было хорошо. Перед отъездом с этого страшного и такого рокового для нас Урала я довольно коротко узнала Ларису Федоровну. спасибо ей, она была безотлучно при мне , когда мне было трудно, и помогла мне при родах. Должна искренне признать, она хороший человек, но не хочу кривить душой - полная мне противоположность. Я родилась на свет, чтобы упрощать жизнь и искать правильного выхода, а она - чтобы усложнять её и сбивать с дороги. Прощай, надо кончать. Пришли за письмом, и пора укладываться. О Юра, Юра, милый, дорогой мой, муж мой, отец детей моих, да что же это такое? Ведь мы больше никогда не увидимся. Вот я написала эти слова, уясняешь ли ты себе их значение? Понимаешь ли ты, понимаешь ли ты? Торопят, и это точно знак, что пришли за мной, чтобы вести на казнь. Юра! Юра! 
> 
> Юрий Андреевич поднял от письма отсутствующие бесслёзные глаза, никуда не устремлённые, сухие от горя, опустошенные страданием. Он ничего не видел кругом, не осознавал.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.05.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Вот хорошая книга посвящённая истории жизни Будды Шакьямуни:

Древний путь. Белые Облака. По следам Будды
Автор Тик Нат Хан

----------

Joy (20.03.2011), Rushny (20.02.2012), Иван Денисов (16.05.2011)

----------


## Vsherbinia

Француженка,Александра Давид-Неэль,не раз бывавшая в стране снегов.
Более известная книга у нее Мистики и Маги Тибета,а еще роман "Лама пяти мудростей" например.

----------


## sergey

Ёсида Кэнко, 1283—1350. "Записки от скуки"
http://knigosite.ru/60620-zapiski-ot...si-yosida.html

----------

Юй Кан (21.03.2011)

----------


## Joy

Сайгё "Горная хижина" - поэзия просветленного скитальца.
http://lib.ru/JAPAN/SAJGE/hizhina.txt

----------

Pema Sonam (20.03.2011)

----------


## Манавах

Хольм ван Зайчик - никто вроде не упоминал.

Хольм ван Зайчик - коллективный псевдоним Вячеслава Рыбакова и Игоря Алимова.
Жанр - альтернативное настоящее.С юмором. :Big Grin: 
Например:
Дело жадного варвара

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

и вся остальная серия.

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Француженка,Александра Давид-Неэль,не раз бывавшая в стране снегов.
> Более известная книга у нее Мистики и Маги Тибета,а еще роман "Лама пяти мудростей" например.


можно добавить то что А.Давид-Неэль была практиком и через двадцать лет после её смерти в ее доме «Самтен-Дзонг» («обитель размышления») побывал Далай-лама, почтивший её память.
http://www.universalinternetlibrary....d-niel/1.shtml "Посвящения и посвященные в Тибете"

----------

Rushny (20.02.2012), Vega (16.05.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Знаете, у Толстого, которого Льва, есть замечательный рассказ "Карма".
> Правда ссылку дать не смогу, т.к. читала его не в сети. sorry


http://www.tibet.ru/biblio/karma/index.shtml
вот он

----------

Vega (16.05.2011), Алексей Е (16.05.2011), лесник (16.05.2011), Манавах (17.05.2011)

----------


## Vega

Р. Киплинг     "*Ким*"....

----------


## Ann Ginger

*Ясунари Кавабата
Нобелевская речь. Красотой Японии рожденный*
http://noblit.ru/content/view/206/33/
Цитата:"Школа дзэн не знает культовых изображений. Правда, в дзэнских храмах есть изображения Будды, но в местах для тренировки, в залах для медитации нет ни скульптурных, ни живописных изображений будд, ни сутр. В течение всего времени там сидят молча, неподвижно, с закрытыми глазами, пока не приходит состояние полной отрешенности (не-думания, не-размышления, когда исчезают всякие мысли и всякие образы.— Т. Г.). Тогда исчезает «я», наступает «Ничто». Но это совсем не то «Ничто», как понимают его на Западе. Скорее напротив.. Это Пустота, где все существует вне преград, ограничений — становится самим собой. Это бескрайняя Вселенная души."
*Книги "Цикада и сверчок", "Голос бамбука"*
во всей японской культуре, как мне показалось после довольно поверхностного, но яркого с ней знакомства, лейтмотивом выступает пронзительная красота отдельных кратких и очень личных моментов. часто природа поражает человека своей одновременно приходящей и вечной красотой, иногда природа воплощается в людях, в их делах, поступках и созданных их руками вещах. но все это - искорки, мгновения - вспыхнули и погасли на фоне необъятной черноты вечности. и задача художника ухватить, донести эту мимолетную красоту, успеть запечатлеть ее в своем сердце и передать дальше - будь то в икебане, сохранившей капельки утренней росы, в гравюре, парой черточек оживляющей синицу или в повести о том, как это все наполняет человеческую жизнь.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.02.2012), Пема Ванчук (05.09.2012)

----------


## Wincent

Альбер Камю "Посторонний"

----------

Федор Ф (12.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> http://www.tibet.ru/biblio/karma/index.shtml
> вот он


Очень похоже на один рассказ Хармса. Тоже про карму, называется "Связь".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Майя П

Роберт Шекли "запах мысли" http://lib.babr.ru/?book=1428
прочитайте, не пожалеете....

----------


## Rushny

> Ричард Бах "Чайка по имени Джонатан Ливингстон"... скажем так, с элементами буддизма.





> Действительно, местами очень пустая книга



А его же *"Иллюзии"* тоже пустыми кажутся?

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

:Smilie:  Везет Вам, много времени на чтение! Тут бы практики сделать ...

----------


## Kit

Любители НФ конечно знают *Артур Кларка*, всем же кто не знаком с его творчеством, рекомендую почитать:
*Город и звёзды, Фонтаны рая* и наверное самый буддийский его роман *Большая глубина*.

----------


## Иван

Оскар Уайльд "Портрет Дориана Грея". Роман можно сказать совсем не буддийский,но мне кажется,что как раз буддисту со стажем он понравиться(а может и наоборот).

----------

Kit (12.04.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Воннегут. Например "Колыбель для кошки."

----------


## Мага

Нидзё "Непрошенная повесть" (14. кажется, век, а читается очень легко)- повесть о непостоянстве.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (03.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Ши най-ань: Речные заводи.Война и мир в китайском варианте.только немного раньше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2012)

----------


## Владислав Савин

Просветление (рассказ)

http://www.proza.ru/2012/05/01/785

----------


## Владислав Савин

http://proza.ru/2012/07/21/843

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

смысл книжки не лежит в ней, как картошка в мешке, он активно конструируется.... буддист - он везде дхамму найдет.

----------

Echo (30.07.2012), Эделизи (10.09.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Тут много информации о серьезных книгах. А какая есть информация о художественной литературе с буддийской тематикой? Или если не тематикой, то какими-то буддийскими идеями? Один яркий пример есть - неоднократно упомянутый на этом форуме Пелевин. А помимо него что еще есть?


Думаю,та проза и лирика хороша,которая подвигает к изучению и познанию Дхаммы.
Впрочем, меня в свое время подвигли несколько трудов незабвенного Федора Михалыча.

----------


## Yeshe

Интересное открытие, хотя книга не о буддизме, а о карате и немного о Японской философии. Главным образом самурайской. И пока только на английском. "Sensei", автор John Donohue пишет детективы-триллеры на фоне восточных единоборств, но я пока прочитала только первую книгу.

----------

лесник (04.09.2012), Пема Ванчук (05.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Среди моих графоманских проб есть несколько "условнобуддийских" и не совсем художественных  :Smilie: 
http://www.proza.ru/2010/12/11/1455 http://www.proza.ru/2010/12/13/1013 http://www.proza.ru/2010/12/23/207 http://www.proza.ru/2011/03/24/1895

----------

Алевлад (09.09.2012)

----------


## Владислав Савин

Сон Фёдора Михайловича (рассказ)

http://www.proza.ru/2012/09/07/1442

----------

Пема Ванчук (09.09.2012)

----------


## Эделизи

«Поручение, или О наблюдении наблюдателя за наблюдателями», Фридрих Дюрренматт. http://readr.ru/fridrih-dyurrenmatt-...datelyami.html

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Афтор экономил на точках.

----------

Эделизи (10.09.2012), Юй Кан (10.09.2012)

----------


## СергейКК

"и звери и люди и боги"
Оссендовский Фердинанд
Мемуары Антония Фердинанда Оссендовского "Люди, боги, звери" представляют собой увлекательное повествование о приключениях автора в Сибири и Монголии, охваченных гражданской войной. На одной из дорог он встречает легендарного барона Унгерна и множество других весьма странных реальных персонажей.

В этих скитаниях ему открывается тайна загадочной страны Шамбалы, якобы существующей на Востоке. И просвещенные ламы предсказывают Оссендовскому его судьбу и судьбы мира

----------


## Анна Осокина

Футурологический конгресс Станислава Лема

----------

Фил (30.01.2013)

----------


## Владислав Савин

Маленькая история маленькой клетки (рассказ)

http://proza.ru/2013/02/27/728

----------


## Каринна

Очень много оказывается интересных литературных буддийских книг. Большинство из них я, оказывается, читала.
"Сиддхартха" Гессе - мне очень понравился. Также мне понравилась книга "Бог Света" Желязны, которую тут тоже упоминали. Там вообще Будда получился интересный (который Сугата).
Еще мне очень понравился буддизм компьютерный. Я правда не помню название книги, но автор - Леонид Каганов. Там роботы умножали ноль на ноль. Мне кажется, тоже интересная версия буддизма, которую бы стоило включить в этот список. И современная.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Кплинг "Ким"
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...C%D0%B0%D0%BD)

----------

